# Wiiscrubber 1.30 Released



## Dack (Aug 2, 2008)

Now upto 1.31 as I've added items 17 to 19.

Final release of the application as it's moved away from it's original intention.

Whats new?
1. Extra options on right click menu related to partition operations
(you can now delete them and resize the data area)
2. Increased speed of file replacement by blocking it (and progress bar)
3. Extra couple of links in the about box
4. Window is now resizable (within limits)
5. Some of the text on buttons changed
6. More accurate indication of size as headers are now included in calculation
and dynamically considered when header button pressed
7. Extra option on right click for WIIDISC as it allows for changing between
system boot and normal boot
8. Common key check possible to over-ride in case Korean key becomes available
9. Can now replace the partition.bin file
10. Can add data partitions/channels
11. Can 'shuffle' up the partitions to the start of the disc for where some have
been deleted - doesn't use Trucha bug.
12. Can Shrink the partition by moving the data up in the partition (meaning all
the free space then appears at the end - Uses Trucha Bug.
13. Can save a decoded partition
14. Can load/replace a decoded partition
15. Can import a new disc partition.
16. Can resize a partition.
**17 Can cater for discs that have non-standard disc IDs by using the 'force wii' check
box e.g. iso_template.iso.bz2
*18 Can extract/replace the sub parts of partition.bin i.e. tmd.bin, cert.bin and h3.bin
*19 Added two useful links in the about box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
In other words you can create your own discs quite easily and play with the structure quite a bit.

Download from:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3012

Includes the partitionmaker and also the makewiikeybin file to generate your own key.bin.


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 2, 2008)

Interesting. Dack, do you ever have plans on releasing another version should the algorithm for garbage data be discovered so instead of deleting all the dummy data and replacing it with easily compressible 1s or 0s, it shrink the actual size of the ISO? Or has this been implemented already? [Sorry, but I haven't been keeping track of your nifty little prog, because I prefer keeping clean ISOs]


----------



## Dack (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I spent a while trying to figure the algorithm - and failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if it ever came known I'd probably update it (I keep thinking it's related to the cluster number and title key as each disc has different values in the same unused cluster).

The best thing about this release (apart from the speed increase) is that you can basically create your own discs very easily - just extract the partition, change whatever files you want, remake the partition. It will help out the translator groups over on elotrolado I imagine


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 2, 2008)

"Final" as in "no more updates"?


----------



## Dack (Aug 2, 2008)

Pretty much - I want to move onto other apps.

The functionality is far removed from an overwrite the write bits with 0xff application now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An example of the stigma attached to the name is I was just over on #wiidev and someone posted it had been released. They were kicked for a 'warez alert'. He rejoined and was then kicked and banned for posting the release link.

It's actually got some legit uses now...probably


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought that scrubbing your own dumps to reduce filesize on ur PC is legit. I think he was kick/banned for no reason.


----------



## Dack (Aug 2, 2008)

Think the irony of asking for a copy of IOS4x (from a Korean Wii) as the room topic is missed on them.

Edited to remove the smiley - I really think I use too many of them


----------



## danny-ml (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for this software Dack, this is a great job!

Bye!!!


----------



## Dack (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a quick bump to say the version has jumped upto 1.31 as I've quickly fixed the iso_template.iso.bz2 problem.

Now that is the FINAL FINAL release!






Source code will be out on drop.io/wiiscrubber tomorrow now.


----------



## danny-ml (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dack! this version is better!!!

Bye!!!


----------



## Dack (Aug 4, 2008)

No worries - think I recognise that Avatar from google translate


----------



## Cyber-T (Aug 6, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how to change the ticket.bin? I think the ticket is for the game and when someone change it, you'll have a "new" game, right?

I mean something like for VC with the tickets...

Hope you'll understand what I mean!


----------



## RomMon (Oct 28, 2008)

Dack,

I have trouble opening Guitar Hero World Tour ISO. I get "Error on load".
I have two different versions of this ISO but both give the same result.

Edit: Managed to open the ISo using the Force Wii Disk option.


----------



## lolsjoel (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright, so obviously 1.31 can force non-standard title IDs, but does that mean the Wii can?  I want to change the title ID of an ISO to 2G0C, but don't really want to waste a DVDR to see if the Wii will read it.


----------



## Dack (Jan 5, 2009)

loesjoel said:
			
		

> Alright, so obviously 1.31 can force non-standard title IDs, but does that mean the Wii can?  I want to change the title ID of an ISO to 2G0C, but don't really want to waste a DVDR to see if the Wii will read it.



You need a slightly different app for that - as you need to sign the Ticket and the TMD.

It's something I've been working on recently. Check your PM for a link to the test app.


----------



## BadHobbit (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a bit confused about compression.  You said in the Readme that you prefer to compress the ISO files with WinRAR...but when I extract them they're decompressed and so it was pointless.  I'm sure I'm doing it wrong.  Can anyone tell me how to compress the ISO file in WinRAR so that I can burn an originally 7.9gig ISO to a single layered disk?  At first I thought that the scrubber compressed the file, but then I found out that the hard drive I had saved the (compress) ISO to was formatted Fat32 and so the file stopped saving somewhere after 4gigs.  I burned one game thinking that I had somehow got it to work, but now I just have a copy of my game that will, at some point, stop working in game-play (I assume) because half of it is missing...it just occurred to me that part chopped off may have just been empty space.  I mean, the disk runs and plays with Backuploader so I assume that the Wii at least thinks it's a complete disk...can anyone shed some light on A) How to properly compress an ISO in WinRAR (or other) so that it can be properly burned to a SL DVD or B) Tell me whether or not the transfer to the Fat32 hdd only cut off empty space and so did not harm the game data in any way.  The ISO (compress) file created on the Fat32 hdd stopped at 4,194,276 and any other ISO I Scrub onto it stops at the same size.  WiiScrubber estimated that one of the game disks about 1700mb (give or take) and then another game was estimated at 3488mb.  Both should be small enough to back up onto an SL.  Anyway, please help!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2009)

First you seem to be hazy on the basic idea.
Discs are a given size but your (read a game companies) code need not be. An iso as far as this sort of thing is concerned is a copy of the data on the disc, on the wii the game data is interspersed among padding whereas on other consoles/the PC the iso finishes along with the data or at the very least the junk can be compressed and so any size isos can be made.
In the case of the wii for nearly all games this padding is essentially random data which can not be compressed by conventional means (7zip/rar/zip), scrubbing removes the random nature by replacing it with long repeating strings of data (very easy to compress by conventional means, as it stands it does not really matter what method you use).
All scrubbing does it make it easier to transport and store wii isos but reducing the space requirements, it has no effect on how the game runs.

If the ISO was 7.9 gigs originally then it started life as a dual layer game and will have taken up more than a single layer disc (publishers really do not like wasting money on things like this).
It is unlikely it will fit on a single layer after compression following scrubbing (the game data is also essentially random but you can not easily mess with that), good news is that most compression apps should be more than happy to split files so you can burn them across multiple discs.

If you want to rip the game so that is fits on a single layer disc then you are in the wrong topic, the basic idea is you find files you can afford to lose or replace with smaller files (video is usually the best bet). Here you will have to use the data extraction tools or you app of choice and replace the files you want to before rebuilding and signing the iso again. If you simply sliced the iso in half as you appear to have done then it may work but things may be missing depending on what data is lost (you could lose video, it could crash or it could be hidden/junk data and you will never see it). Some stuff on this was done for super smash brothers brawl so have a look at the guides for that.

Regarding your problems with FAT32 about all you can do is change the file system to one that works with large files. Windows has an NTFS conversion tool but backup the stuff first as it has been known to cause problems.


----------

